# Skipjacks just were NOT there!



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

February 2nd. 
Well I tried to catch some skipjacks for catfish bait this morning. After one hour’s drive I got to the place and had it all to myself. The weather was o.k. but the cool wind as stronger than I expected. I did cast my arm off for an hour, trying different jigs to catch the Skipjacks. I did snag one small Gizzard Shad for all of my efforts. *The Skipjacks just were NOT there again! *

So it looks like the deal I got on* frozen shrimp *this week will come in very handy. At least I will have my *back up baits *ready when I start catfishing, hopefully in* March*.


----------



## a.c shiner (Mar 11, 2012)

You at Aberdeen


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

Yes but realize now the outflow water was NOT STEAMING so that was why the Skipjacks wasn't there. Wish there was a way to KNOW WHEN the power plant was running the hot water discharge.. save me a lot time & gas .


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

You are definitely the king of not catching skipjacks.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I have been there when the water was steaming and when it hasn't been. Been from the shore and from a boat and never caught any big skips there. Not worth the time to go there. If you want skips go to Cumberland City. They have been catching them there for the past 2 weeks. Its worth the drive to fill up on 200 skips that will last you awhile and they are always the big ones 18-24 inchers + I have caught a bunch in the 3 and 4 pound range and we got one down there just over 5 pounds about 4 years ago.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

fishdealer04 said:


> I have been there when the water was steaming and when it hasn't been. Been from the shore and from a boat and never caught any big skips there. Not worth the time to go there. If you want skips go to Cumberland City. They have been catching them there for the past 2 weeks. Its worth the drive to fill up on 200 skips that will last you awhile and they are always the big ones 18-24 inchers + I have caught a bunch in the 3 and 4 pound range and we got one down there just over 5 pounds about 4 years ago.


So, you have shattered the world record a lot, just so you know.

http://wrec.igfa.org/WRecordsList.aspx?lc=AllTackle&cn=Herring, skipjack


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

Do you fish from the bank or boat when you are down there fishing? I do not have a freezer space to handle more than 20big skipjacks. Odds are I will try Markland in April. I f I can get info on when Aberdeen is steaming might give it another try.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

yes, several of us have unofficially broken the world record, it seems no one has ever turned the fish in, all the catfish ghuys just catch, throw in bucket and recast without missing a beat....I saw Brians fish, ( frozen) it was a beast and every bit as big as he says, I might mention Ive seen several others in the 4-5 lb range as well over the years.

Salmonid


----------



## Skip2myalou (Apr 2, 2013)

I agree with Mark. I saw that fish of brians, it was a hog.

Also caught alot of 3.5-4 pound skips down there myself. Don't need a record for a baitfish. I'll use it to get me a world record blue cat


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

TheCream said:


> So, you have shattered the world record a lot, just so you know.
> 
> http://wrec.igfa.org/WRecordsList.aspx?lc=AllTackle&cn=Herring, skipjack


I know what the record is and a lot of people have caught them that big or bigger. Like Mark said most of us don't care about that and are catching bait. That link you posted though is the old record and it was officially broken this past year in TN. A buddy and I ran a bait business for a awhile and when you are catching thousands of skipjack every year you have a pretty good chance of catching a fish that big. Now if I caught a record walleye that would be something worth getting in the books for.

Norb- you can fish from the bank or a boat. You have better mobility from the bank as it just a small outflow and you can't take boats up in it past the bridge.


----------

